

Evidence based software development - Kafka

Some time ago I read the slides from Greg Wilsons excellent presentation Bits of Evidence.<p>Today I found out that it's on YouTube (see comment).<p>I find it fascinating that the scientific studies of software development apparently seems to be mostly ignored or unknown to our community.
======
Kafka
<http://www.slideshare.net/gvwilson/bits-of-evidence-2338367> \- the slides
from Bits of Evidence

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5UwJM2kGfo> \- Bits of Evidence: Code
inspections

Unfortunately it's divided in chapters without any indexing so it can get a
bit confusing since you most probably aren't going to be able to watch them in
the order he presented them. Still worth it!

